# 10 kw generator



## regor (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys


I am about to buy a 10 kw silent diesel generator it runs a yangdong engine does any body have any exp with this engine brand ??


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

No, I haven't used this brand of generator. However, the best way to know that whether you should go with the brand or not, is to read its reviews and feedbacks left by the user on internet. Hence, search online for its reviews for better decision.


----------

